
All My Homies Hate C: A Zoomer’s Perspective on the Ancient Language - catacombs
https://medium.com/@kurtisknodel/all-my-homies-hate-c-9690192a0aa3
======
the_hoser
It seems that the complaint is "I don't understand this thing, so I hate it."

That's a very immature way of thinking.

~~~
jfengel
Especially for a thing that you're new to. I find that "hello, world" is
always the hardest program to write, because the kinds of mistakes you make
result in nothing happening. You get very little to go on for debugging.
Often, there may be nothing to Google. "I type run and nothing happened."

You can't really properly hate a language until you're an expert on it. Young
developers love to hate languages, because it's the thing right in front of
them, without realizing any of the actual challenges that go into software
development. Which include living with the fact that writing "hello, world" is
frequently incredibly frustrating.

~~~
the_hoser
"You can't really properly hate a language until you're an expert on it."

So true. So very, very true.

